

A Weekend Incubator for Facebook Apps - Feb. 22nd - waleedka
http://www.selfdebugging.com/2008/02/16/weekendapps-incubator-on-steroids/

======
waleedka
By the way, if you know graphics designers who might be interested, we'd
appreciate it if you pass along the invite. We have more developers than what
the 4 graphics designers who have signed up so far can handle.

And we're open for more speakers. If you have good experience building apps
and would like to help other programmers with a quick 10-min presentation,
please drop us a line at: info at weekendapps.com . Thanks.

